# Sekonda Manual



## brucem (Jul 31, 2008)

Can anyone help?

I've just acquired a Sekonda 3850 BKV without an instruction manual, and I've been unable to track one down on the Sekonda website or elsewhere on the Internet.

Any suggestions?


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello & welcome to the forum .. is this your watch?










Anyhow, your best bet is just to drop Sekonda an email requesting a manual.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it a model Argos sell, they have a 14 day money back guarantee don't they?

buy one from them copy the manual and then take it back for a refund. h34r:


----------



## brucem (Jul 31, 2008)

VinceR said:


> Hello & welcome to the forum .. is this your watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Vince. Yes, that's my watch, will contact Sekonda.


----------



## brucem (Jul 31, 2008)

E-mailed Sekonda, who kindly sent me a manual by return of post and free of charge. Credit to them, and thanks for the suggestion.


----------

